# Ninja Pictures, it's been a while



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

Here is Ninja at 9 and a half months. We took our three to the dog park and got some pictures there. She is doing awesome. Hope everyone is enjoying their holiday!


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Gosh she is just stunning  She has such a beautiful coat.. just wow :wub:


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, that is a beautiful coat. What do you feed Ninja?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, she's gorgeous :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Beautiful girl! :wub:


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

She is lovely!


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow she's stunning! Her coat, her eyes! My goodness what a pretty girl.:wub:


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Gorgeous. All these black GSD posts are fueling my working dog fever to the max!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

She's extraordinary! Love the behind-the-ears shot. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She's a beauty!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Love her eyes!


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

What kind of material is that couch made of? I see no fur at all!!! Amazing! lol.

Ninja is beautiful! Her coat is glowing. Love the photos!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What a beautiful girl! Merry Christmas to you and your pack.


----------

